# 1987 Volkswagen Quantum Syncro (pics) Need help with Oil Pan



## mangeloe (Oct 26, 2010)

hi there, does anyone know how to get the oil pan out of the quantum syncro, or any inline 5 2.2l..?? there are two bolts that cannot be reached except through windows on the base of the transmission, but my 10mm socket doesn't fit through the window??

Any help is much appreciated or share you experience of how you did it.

Here is a pic of my car for some incentive on helping. I love this car.


screenshot program


----------

